# Prices in Cyprus



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi,

You recommended a site where you can check prices in Cyprus - food, electricity, cloth etc.
I don't know how accurate it is.
Can you please tell me just a couple of prices or where can I find up-to-date info about it?

Thanks and Merry Xmas


----------

